# Girls: How Heavy?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

So girls! How heavy do you like your baps? 

[I'm concerned the pun is too English  ]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, brother...here we go...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess we're "transforming" this serious classical music forum in a mess...We are insubordinated people...We're making a revolution here...I think we need a priest, I know one who plays the organ by the way...

Martin, religious

with a wink


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

It's funny because no one has voted as of yet.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

well..I haven't seen any girl yet...And girls are often shy...aren't they?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> well..I haven't seen any girl yet...And girls are often shy...aren't they?


Mostly just a distinct minority on the forum.

(Also, I think the pun is too English... I didn't know it was a pun.)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> (Also, I think the pun is too English... I didn't know it was a pun.)


That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, this poll is rather particular. :lol: And I'm a little confused at the question? Is bread weighted? And thus, I'm reluctant to vote.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess we're "transforming" this serious classical music forum in a mess...We are insubordinated people...*We're making a revolution here*...I think we need a priest, I know one who plays the organ by the way...
> 
> Martin, religious
> 
> with a wink


Martin maybe we should "Occupy" TC~ :devil: :tiphat:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I like girls that aren't too heavy, but big boobs are a plus.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn you all, filthy foreigners!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the little ones......


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Damn you all, filthy foreigners!


Actually, I think the girls are the only ones who didn't get it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

GENTLEMEN DON'T TALK ABOUT THESE THINGS IN SUCH VULGAR MANNER

I AM VERY DISAPPOINTED WITH YOU, JOHN, VERY DISAPPOINTED
s
MESSIEURS GALANTERY, WE'RE LEAVING


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I like girls that aren't too heavy, but big boobs are a plus.


My wife is very well known for her big baps.
And I'm not joking!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Myaskovsky! Myaskovsky! I see people quoting you in this thread, but I can't see any of your posts! What is this trickery?!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

presto said:


> My wife is very well known for her big baps.
> And I'm not joking!


We need to verify it...Show us a picture...with a nice cleavage, please!!!!

Martin....


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Myaskovsky! Myaskovsky! I see people quoting you in this thread, but I can't see any of your posts! What is this trickery?!


Go to the previous page.

Martin, dreaming


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

wow my kinda thread


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Ravellian said:


> I like girls that aren't too heavy, but big boobs are a plus.


I have never agreed with a statement made on TC more than I agree with this statement. Bravo, sir. Or ma'am. :cheers:


----------

